# Divine Mods Kaonashi RDA



## Cobrali (7/6/18)

KAONASHI RDA SPECS:
» 316L stainless steel construction
» 22mm. base atomizer
» 19.5mm. height from base to top (drip tip not included)
» Single adjustable airflow control
» Two post style deck construction
» Single Clamping System (SCS)
» 24mm smoke black PMMA topcap
» 22mm smoke black PMMA topcap
» Smoke black short drip tip (micro bore)
» Black delrin standard drip tip (standard bore)
» 24mm black delrin beauty ring
» Gold plated Bottom Feeder pin
» Gold plated Regular pin
» Ketron PEEK 1000 insulators
» Serialized
» Spare parts included:
- x4 spare o-ring for the base
- x6 spare o-ring for the drip tips
- x2 spare post screw
- hex key



First off, the above listed specifications are for the Kaonashi bright version, the version I received is the luxurious 24k gold plated version so a few of the items are different and I chose to have my black delrin topcap and beauty ring engraved as well as getting a normal bore ultem driptip, which is only available for the Luxe version. I got this atomiser off a quickstrike on SVC (Solidarity Vape Club) Facebook group.

Review:
Once I received the package I put all the parts through the ultrasonic as instructed and let it dry out before building on it. The deck looks clean and was made very well! I decided to put a fused Clapton build in it (2.5mm ID, 2x26ga wrapped in 38ga all Ni80) and dry burned it in the RDA, which was a bit of a mistake as it also burnt a bit of the PEEK of the clamp as pictured below:




After getting rid of all the hotspots I then proceeded to put in The Cotton Candy Collection cotton in it as it is the cotton I am currently using and finishing. I have to say the caps fit on the RDA quite snugly as, well as the driptips! I opted for the normal bore driptip as it is what I am currently used to on my RDA's and vaped Good on it. Wow..the flavour is great on it! Even though I am recovering from my cold I can taste the strong flavour off this RDA and it is a great contender to knock my solo's off my top RDA list! But will need to revaluate once I get @akhalz to build me some coils for this RDA.

And with that here are my Pro's and Con's:

Pro's:

Well machined atty
Caps and driptips fit snugly
Great flavour
Big juice well so oversquonking shouldn't be an issue

Cons:

Peek insulator on the clamps may get burnt if you dry burn too much
Fitting big coils may be a bit difficult as there isn't much space inside and you may need to remove the clamps completely in order to fit 3mm+ ID's
Airflow adjustment may affect which side of your coil gets more airflow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------

